# (Acanthogonatus francki) Bronze Tiger Rump



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

So I just came across this species and I wanted to know if anyone has them or has kept them.

I've just put an ad up as I really want one as they are absolutely stunning.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

:mf_dribble:these are stunning


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Apparently no one has any for sale ;c


----------



## antos1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice t, i want one!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a couple of A pissi, and i know someone else does, but I can't remember who. They aren't Ts though, they are trues iirc


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Great little spiders, not that large, but good feeders and heavy webbers.
They are myglamorphs and have shiny setae, although its often hard to photograph.
Easy to keep, dry with plenty of stuff to anchor onto and a few inches of substrate.
Martin Goss often has them for sale.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Some1 brought up a similar thred afew weeks ago but on the sub sp a pissi, they also posesses a golden sheen to them, bugz has the a pissi in.

Arachnids - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


----------

